# ok lets try this again



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

here is my new 180 gallon filtration setup:

1 Magnum 350 canister filter
1 Emporer 400
1 Whisper 5

Is that enough?

Or....

2 Mangum 350 canister filters
1 Whisper 5

I would rather go w/ the first option but I will go w/ either one if I have to.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i hear bad reviews about magnums


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

No problems with mine. You must be thinking of the Magnum H.O.T.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

well then answer my question neoplasia!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I like the Emporer 400


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Feeder, It is really not that hard to figure out. Do you want minimal filtration or do you want to load it up. My choice is to go with a lot for pygos. If you want to go with the first option than do it, your fish will not die, they have about the same turnover so It will not make much difference. There are people that have 1 emp400 on a 180 and get away with it. So it is really a personal choice.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> well then answer my question neoplasia!


 You have asked the same question 4 times, what seems to be the problem? Do you not understand the purpose of filtration? Are you looking for the best filter combination? What?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I DONT KNOW! I am looking for the best filtration i can get, but I dont want to spend more than say, 200 bucks. I guess I should have said that in the first place.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> well then answer my question neoplasia!


 LMAO!! Kinda demanding there to be asking for advice.

I say the first set up is good enough, but if you want more GPH, go for the 2nd. Either way, both options are closely similar.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For $200.00 I would get 1 eheim canaster, 2 emp400's and 1 AC500. See how easy that was.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

im sorry for being so bossy and redundant with my posts, but I am retarded when it comes to filtration. I want to use canister or wet dry because I dont like the look of filters hanging on the back of my tank.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> well then answer my question neoplasia!


 Um no. You should try reading the responses to your previous queries, surely by now you've been given enough advice to pick an apropriate filter.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

hey punk, your lucky it is the first day of lent or I would tell you how I really feel. I said I was sorry for posting too many questions and being bossy. if you cant help me with my filter problems, dont reply to my posts.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

FeederFish33 said:


> hey punk, your lucky it is the first day of lent or I would tell you how I really feel. I said I was sorry for posting too many questions and being bossy. if you cant help me with my filter problems, dont reply to my posts.


 Jeez, all this aggression.







We should start charging for this advice for all the abuse we take!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> hey punk, your lucky it is the first day of lent or I would tell you how I really feel. I said I was sorry for posting too many questions and being bossy. if you cant help me with my filter problems, dont reply to my posts.


 ROFL!!!









Damn...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i have no problem with people replying to my posts as long as they trying to help. When neoplasia replies just to give me sh*t, I get angry. Let me apologize to the innocent people who had to read this.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> i have no problem with people replying to my posts as long as they trying to help. When neoplasia replies just to give me sh*t, I get angry. Let me apologize to the innocent people who had to read this.


 I do believe you commanded me to answer your question. Which in fact I in part did, I told you Magnum's were good filters, therefore, I was not just giving you "sh*t" as you so eloquently put it. But since you are more concerned with being an Internet thug than actually paying attention, well we see the result. I kindly suggested you take the time to read your previous topics, I see about 3 on this subject alone. Nobody needs that many separate threads for a filter especially with all the information on them at PFury alone. But rest assured, I won't make the mistake of trying to help you again.


----------

